# Tourenbiker im Raum Nämberch



## Franken_biker (25. Mai 2009)

gesucht....Details hier:


als begeisteter Tourenbiker (Fränkische, Fichtelgebirge) bin ich z.Z. auf der Suche nach Mit-bikern aus dem Raum N.
Ich fahre am liebsten Touren, für die gilt "von allem aweng was", aber bitte kein DH oder Freeride (passt des Rad ned dazu). Je nach Schwierigkeitsstufe dürfen es schon bis zu 80 km sein. Hab auch niemals was gegen "Erholungspausen", v.a. wenn die in FOrm eines Einkehrstopps bei ner Brauerei oder so sind.
Würd mich sehr über gleichgesinnte freuen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Mai 2009)

Hi, gibt schon einige Threads für die Gegend in und um Nürnberg.

den z.b. haste ja schon selbst gefunden. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393836&page=3
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270104&page=9

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226317&page=36

Auch kleine Feierabendtouren? So von 17:00-19:30 oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franken_biker (25. Mai 2009)

hi,

na klar hab ich auch nix ggen solche kürzeren Touren. Grad am Saisonanfang ned.
Können gern mal ne Tour gemeinsam biken.
Gruss


----------



## frank-lau (29. Mai 2009)

Hi,

fahre auch meistens lieber Touren wo von allem etwas dabei ist. Bin meist im SO von Nürnberg unterwegs und ein Einkehrstopp gehört bei meinen Touren fast immer dazu.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTBermLuS (29. Mai 2009)

Na dann würde sich doch anbieten von Nürnberg aus auf den Keller auf dem Moritzberg zu fahren. Ist zwar Hin- und Rückweg fast die gleiche Strecke, bis auf die 2 Trails die ich auf dem Rückweg noch mitnehme aber mir gefällts. Einzig die 10km mit 25 Ampeln bis zu Tiergarten sind nervig. Sind ca 70-75km und 800-900hm. Je nach dem ob man einige Trails aus Gaudi zweimal fahren will.
Nur nicht diesen Sonntag. Essen mit Familie.


----------



## Franken_biker (29. Mai 2009)

@MTBermLuS: na des klingt sehr interessant. War vor kurzem schon mal am Moritzberg unterwegs; damals bin ich von Altdorf aus von Osten aufn Moritzberg gradelt und dann "über Ecken" (=EInkehrschwünge bei a paar Biergärten) wieder zurück nach Altdorf. Wie schauts denn am kommenden Wochenende aus(z.b. am Sa)?
Würd mich sehr freuen. 
Gruss

Andi


----------



## Franken_biker (29. Mai 2009)

@frank-lau: nachdem ich mich da so gut wie gar nicht auskenne, würde ich mich über die einoderandere Tour im Nämbercher SO freuen.
Wann hättest Du denn Zeit?
Gruss!
Wünsch Dir ein schön(es)langes Wochenende!

Andi


----------



## frank-lau (30. Mai 2009)

Muß zu Pfingsten leider arbeiten, aber am nächsten WE (05. - 08.06.) sieht es besser aus. Da könnte man ja mal was ausmachen.


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

@frank-lau:
Was hältst Du von dem Vorschlag, dass mer am kommenden WE ne Tour in der Fränkischen fahrn und danach dann den Moritzberg in Angriff nehmen? Können aber auch mitm Moritzberg anfangen und dann in die Fränkische (quasi im Wechsel: Fränkische, Nürnbergs SO, Fränkische,.....).
LG


Andi


----------



## Franken_biker (1. Juni 2009)

@MTB-Lermus:
Was hältst Du von der Idee, dass wir immer wechseln zwischen Tourn in der Fränkischen und ner Tour im NÜrnbergs SO. Ich glaub, dass des ziemlich lustig wär 
Gruss

Andi


----------



## Franken_biker (4. Juni 2009)

an euch beide:
Wie schauts denn am kommenden Wochenende aus? Auf die Tour zum Moritzberg oder aber eine in der/die Fränkische hab ich richtig Lust. Werd heute mal den Wetterbericht fürs WOchenende studieren.
Gruss Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-lau (4. Juni 2009)

Die Wetterprognosen sind ja bescheiden...  Sollte man denn wohl auf das nächste Wochenende verschieben, wobei ich da nur Sonntag kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Franken_biker (4. Juni 2009)

@franklau: kann ich verstehen. Wärst Du denn kurzfristig(st) für ne kurze Tour zu haben? Geb Dir mal meine Handynr: 0160/8030676.
Gruss

P.s: vielleicht hat ja der Wettergott noch ein Einsehen 

@mtblermus:sorry bei dem vorletzten Eintrag für Dich hat sich ein Fehler, nämlich der Bindestrich eingeschlichen. sorry &Gruss


----------



## zuspät (4. Juni 2009)

handy nummer in nem öffentlichen forum is ne blöde idee. dafür lieber privat mails


----------



## frank-lau (4. Juni 2009)

Des is richtig die Nummer hättest mir lieber per PN geschickt. Sollte das Wetter doch mitspielen melde ich mich mal bei dir.

Gruß Frank


----------

